# Smokin deal



## RustyK (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a great deal on some pedals, he may have forgotten a zero or two in the dollar amount. I bet he meant to price at $7190.99, buy before he realizes they are under priced.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Streamline-...241?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e822df6b9


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

Double edge sword of the BAY. Brings good money to good bikes and parts, but it also opens to door to plain and simple greed. Education or knowledge is not only power, it can save you a lot of $$$$

Seller disclaimer " I am not an expert, ask questions, . . ...."

No S*IT.


----------



## stoney (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not 100% sure, but that person may be one of our CABE members. Price may be a mistake. Tread lightly. If it's who I think he's a good guy.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

That always occurs to me (when we critique a Bay seller) , but if said seller IS in fact a CABE member, then they need to fix the listing as that price only gives the hobby a bad name, plain and simple.


----------



## stoney (Oct 29, 2013)

Being new back to the Cabe I do not know people by their user names. I only know people by their real names who I dealt with 12-25 years ago. I checked back with some parts sold and being sold by this person and person with another user name and the parts, location, descriptions seem to match. As I said I am not 100% positive, but.......


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes it is a CABE member.... and he probably not too happy.......


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Yes it is a CABE member.... and he probably not too happy.......




Explain "not too happy" Bri......please.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I'm sure he's think'n...  "I can ask whatever I please" or "If you don't care for my price, move on"...you know, stuff like that.
I think he's a forgiving sort of fella....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2013)

stoney said:


> Being new back to the Cabe I do not know people by their user names. I only know people by their real names who I dealt with 12-25 years ago. I checked back with some parts sold and being sold by this person and person with another user name and the parts, location, descriptions seem to match. As I said I am not 100% positive, but.......




There is a BANNED CABE member running scams offering to buy stuff & then backing out on CABE members.  CABE members who had their ebay names in the ebay name thread may have to change their ebay names now to avoid having this guy screw up their auctions.  I know it happened once to a CABE member & once to a dealer where they committed to buy then backed out with lies.  I deleted my ebay name from that thread as soon as the now BANNED member threatened cyber stalking on ebay & here.  I also reported them to the moderators, they were subsequently banned whether due to me reporting them or others.  They now appear to be living up to their cyber stalking threat.  They are also continuing to come here under aliases it appears, the latest of which is Jock McBile most likely just to harass & piss people off.

This item is for sale by a reputable CABE member, not saying he is the one above who was scammed, just saying now some members are having to change their ebay names due to a BANNED member.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Well, I'm sure he's think'n...  "I can ask whatever I please" or "If you don't care for my price, move on"...you know, stuff like that.
> I think he's a forgiving sort of fella....




This is true........but then there is reasonable or fair price value. I just think it gives the hobby a bad name. IMHO.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

To me, $100 would be too much.... they're just old pedals 4 pete sakes.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> To me, $100 would be too much.... they're just old pedals 4 pete sakes.



Yes......but they once belonged to Elvis. 


OK.......he dropped the price to $79........more realistic. Had to be a typo.......all is cool.


----------



## RustyK (Oct 29, 2013)

stoney said:


> I am not 100% sure, but that person may be one of our CABE members. Price may be a mistake. Tread lightly. If it's who I think he's a good guy.




I know it's a mistake, most likely it was supposed to be $79


----------



## RustyK (Oct 29, 2013)

RustyK said:


> I know it's a mistake, most likely it was supposed to be $79




I'll bring it to the sellers attention in a nice way


----------



## RustyK (Oct 29, 2013)

RustyK said:


> I'll bring it to the sellers attention in a nice way




I'm too late, looks like they are $79 now


----------

